# Worming?



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi, I heard someone say that their mouse might have worms in a thread on here. Do mice need to be wormed regularly? I have never wormed mine, I didn't know it was necessary. Can you buy worming stuff and do it yourself or does it need to be done by a vet?

Thanks


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Skye_29 Mice do get worms and it is recommended to worm them every six months. Depending on where you live you can buy a wormer without a veterinary prescription, ivomec is one and Beaphur spot on for hamsters and gerbils is another although the concentration in the Beaphur one might be a little strong if given the full dose due to the weight of a mouse compared to a gerbil or hamster.

Many mice do live happily throughout their lives without being wormed so is not a necessity, just wuld you have a dog/cat and not have that dewormed on a regular basis.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

A spot on Ivermectin will treat against worms and lots of other parasites, internal and external


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Woodwitch the beaphur spot on does the same, doing a trial on it at the moment to see if it just as good as ivermec USA ivermectin UK Beaphur spot on costs about £4.25 for 2 small pipettes suitable for either 2 gerbils or 1 hamster, price wise is more expensive than ivermectin based on dosage cost. I have also tried panacur in other animals but getting the dosage for mice would be abit tricky as at 1ml per kilo animal weight.

I certainly recommend ivermectin for mice as it is a tried and trusted product by many fanciers worldwide.


----------



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks


----------

